# 주신



## moondeer

Hi, I'm translating a book on the history of Korean food culture. I have a number of specific, academic questions.

What is the meaning of "주신" in the following sentence: 일본 교토의 마츠오타이샤에는 신라 진씨가 그곳에서 처음으로 양질의 술을 빚었다 하여 주신으로 모시고 있다. Does this mean Mr. Jin was enshrined as a god of wine? A deity of sake (or sake-brewing)? Is this deity known as Kusu-no-kami in Japan? (see the last sentence on this webpage: Shimane, the Birthplace of Sake | Home of Japanese Mythology "SHIMANE")


Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Typewriter1874

글 내용으로 추측 하면 "주된 신, 우두머리 신, Head god among gods" 라고 하면 되겠습니다.  
주신을 한자로는 主神 (주인 주에 신 신).


----------



## Rance

More likely it is 酒神, god of wine/sake.


----------



## malgeul91

Yes, it is 주신 (酒神, 술의 신, deity of wine). The "Jin (진, 秦)" clan are known as "Hata (秦)" clan in Japan. It does seem like the Japanese word kusu-no-kami (久斯之神) refers to the "deity of wine brewing".


----------



## CharlesLee

Hello moondeer,

It's 酒神 (God of alcohol) and the same one in the myth of Rome and Greece.

Euh, it's dangerous to reveal the truth since most pro Japanese stabbed us in the back in the 19th century 

and was fascinated and more into Japan rather than Korea.

Mr. Jin was enshrined as a god of sake in there, while a son between Zeus and Semele was enshrined as a god of wine.

Only we know of the impressive building with the number of 360 gates in Greece.

Where are the Greek temples gone? Have you heard of it before?



moondeer said:


> Hi, I'm translating a book on the history of Korean food culture. I have a number of specific, academic questions.
> 
> What is the meaning of "주신" in the following sentence: 일본 교토의 마츠오타이샤에는 신라 진씨가 그곳에서 처음으로 양질의 술을 빚었다 하여 주신으로 모시고 있다. Does this mean Mr. Jin was enshrined as a god of wine? A deity of sake (or sake-brewing)? Is this deity known as Kusu-no-kami in Japan? (see the last sentence on this webpage: Shimane, the Birthplace of Sake | Home of Japanese Mythology "SHIMANE")
> 
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Marchhare3

주신 can be a god of wine (sake) and main god at a same time, but in this context I think it is a god of wine more likely. And Kusunokami is a different god from that Korean-clan god(I am pretty sure). In Japan, there are lots of Shinto gods, you might find this article below quite helpful, not that I agree with that article, but at least the relations of those gods are quite detailed.

https://www.academia.edu/31027637/Sake_Shinto_and_Divine_Connections


----------

